# Könnt ihr Blut sehen?



## RyzA (13. August 2021)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob es hier anderen ähnlich ergeht? Es ist kein Pixel oder Filmblut gemeint sondern echtes.
Wobei ich ein bißchen Blut schon sehen kann, das ist nicht das Problem.
Also ich habe ja schon einiges an Horror - und Splatterfilmen gesehen und an krassen Spielen aber gestern Abend hatte ich mal in "Die Obduktion" reingeguckt und das ging es wort-wörtlich ans "Eingemachte".
"Die Obduktion": Jan Josef Liefers als "echter" Rechtsmediziner
Ich will mal nicht auf Details eingehen aber da ist mir teilweise schlecht geworden.
Sonst gucke ich ja "Medical Detectives" ganz gerne aber da wird das alles nicht so explizit gezeigt.
Respekt vor Menschen die sowas machen können. Ärzte, Chirurgen, Gerichtsmediziner und auch Krankenschwestern.
Auch Respekt an die ganzen Feuerwehrmänner und Sanitäter welche sich Unfallopfer mit schweren Verletzungen angucken müssen. (Wobei welche davon wohl psychologische Betreuung irgendwann benötigen.)
Einerseits finde ich den menschlichen Körper faszinierend und andererseits ekeln mich diese Innenansichten an.

Könnt ihr euch so etwas angucken? Empfindet ihr da auch teilweise ekel?
Hat sich schon mal jemand von euch "Körperwelten" angeguckt?


----------



## True Monkey (13. August 2021)

Meine Frau schafft im Krankenhaus in der Chirurgie und ich frag sie nie wie es bei der Arbeit war 

Blut ist nicht mein Ding bzw ich fall zwar nicht um muss mir das aber auch nicht geben.
Körperwelten hat meine Frau ohne mich anschauen müssen.

Zwar kein Ekel aber wenig Interesse daran gehabt.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Meine Frau schafft im Krankenhaus in der Chirurgie und ich frag sie nie wie es bei der Arbeit war


Chirurgin oder Op-Schwester?


----------



## True Monkey (13. August 2021)

Weder noch ........sie ist für die Bereitstellung/Sterilisation der Ersatzteile  und des nötigen Besteck zuständig.
 Bedeutet sie bekommt das ganze blutige Zeug zum reinigen mit Knochenresten und alles was dazu gehört 


Sie ist da ganz anders wie ich .............

für mich der blanke Horror


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Weder noch ........sie ist für die Bereitstellung/Sterilisation der Ersatzteile  und des nötigen Besteck zuständig.
> Bedeutet sie bekommt das ganze blutige Zeug zum reinigen mit Knochenresten und alles was dazu gehört


Achso, eine OP Reinigungskraft. Ich kenne auch jemanden der das beruflich macht.
Auch davor habe ich Respekt!

Dieser Job ist auch nicht gerade schön aber muß gemacht werden





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LUi4XAouEjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (13. August 2021)

Hust ...

Sie ist Technische Sterilisationsassistentin was ein wenig was anderes wie eine OP Reinigungskraft ist 


​


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hust ...
> 
> Sie ist Technische Sterilisationsassistentin was ein wenig was anderes wie eine OP Reinigungskraft ist


Ok, sorry. Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch so etwas angucken? Empfindet ihr da auch teilweise ekel?
> Hat sich schon mal jemand von euch "Körperwelten" angeguckt?


Es gibt ja noch den Unterschied, ob es eigenes oder fremdes Blut ist. Mir macht das jetzt nichts aus, aber bisher gab es auch keine Mengen oder so und ein offener Bruch oder verdrehtes Knie ist schon hart.

Körperwelten hat mich schon immer interessiert, aber noch nie da gewesen.


----------



## Z3Rlot (13. August 2021)

Ich habe in meinen Beruf mit Blut,Sekreten,Speichel und anderen sachen zutun.
Man gewöhnt sich aber daran.
Selber will ich da aber auch nicht unbedingt liegen.
Horrorfilme schaue ich aber auch nicht.
Das ein oder andere Game hab ich aber schon gezockt.


----------



## Eyren (13. August 2021)

Hmm nein also bisher hab ich keine probleme mit Blut gehabt.

Diverse Arbeitsunfälle gehabt oder erlebt wo mal ein wenig Blut kam. Durchbohrte Hand (selber) oder abgetrennte Finger (der angetrunken Maurer)

Körperwelten fand ich sehr interessant und nicht wirklich eklig. Auch bei den Arbeiten in der Bonner Lehrautopsie der Uni fand ich die paar Exponate die man als Handwerker zu Gesicht bekam eher interessant als abstoßend.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2021)

Z3Rlot schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinen Beruf mit Blut,Sekreten,Speichel und anderen sachen zutun.
> Man gewöhnt sich aber daran.


Blut selber finde ich auch gar nicht so schlimm. Nur wenn ich Organe sehe könnte ich manchmal.
Deswegen hätte ich auch Probleme Tiere zu schlachten.
Wobei, wenn ich es machen müßte, um zu überleben, notgedrungen tun würde. Schätze ich.


----------



## Z3Rlot (13. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei, wenn ich es machen müßte, um zu überleben, notgedrungen tun würde. Schätze ich.



Ich kann nichts anderes so gut wie diesen Beruf.
Deswegen muss ich das machen um Geld zu verdienen um dann letztendlich überleben zu können.
Alles was ich in diesen Beruf noch nicht so gut kann ist für mich eine Herrausfoderung.
Arbeit ist halt Arbeit.
Manchmal ist der Geruch schlimmer als das was du siehst


----------



## pascha953 (13. August 2021)

ExpressZeitung Webshop - ExpressZeitung Ausgabe 21 - PDF
					






					shop.expresszeitung.com
				




Für den einen oder anderen vielleicht auch interessant


----------



## chill_eule (13. August 2021)

Ne, grad nicht.
Putzfrau war heute da.


@topic:
Wenn was im Fernsehen kommt bin ich schmerzfrei.
Ausstellungsstücke etc. finde ich auch okay.
So im _reallife_ habe ich eher Grenzen, aber Blut ist voll okay ^^


----------



## Two-Face (13. August 2021)

Schon als ich den Threadtitel gelesen habe, konnte ich mir bereits denken, von wem der wohl stammt...

Aber um die Frage zu beantworten; Ja, also ich kann Blut sehen, egal ob's mein eigenes ist oder das von Fremden. Zumindest wage ich das mal zu behaupten.
In gewiser Weise musste ich mich früher auch damit auseinandersetzen, aber nicht beruflich, sondern ehrenamtlich, noch zu meiner Zeit beim Roten Kreuz. Die richtig "harten" Fälle sind mir aber erspart geblieben. Ganz anders als so manchen Rettungssanitäter oder Feuerwehrler, den ich noch von früher kenne. Sicher sagen kann man im Vorraus also nie, was man verträgt und was nicht. Mir wurde mal von einem Notarzt berichtet, der ein Unfallopfer mit offener Schädeldecke behandeln musste. Danach ist der auch erstmal hinter den nächsten Rettungswagen gegangen und hat sich übergeben.

Jeder kennt halt das, was er kennt und verträgt das besser, oder weniger. Nicht allzu lange her, da krachte bei uns in der Gegend ein Auto mit stark überhöhter Geschwindigkeit gegen einen Betonpfeiler; fünf Jugendliche, allesamt unter 20, waren sofort tot. Mit Filmen kann man das nicht vergleichen, da wird sowas ja eher verharmlosend dargestellt, als würden Menschen- und Tierleichen sich völlig unterscheiden; In Wahrheit ist dem aber nicht so, die Natur macht da keinen Unterschied. Die fünf saßen auch mit weit aufgerissenen Augen in dem Fahrzeug, ähnlich wie ein Tier, das grade überfahren wurde.

"Ich kann Blut sehen" wird da also ganz schnell irrelevant, ich kenne erfahrene Einsatzkräfte, die nach sowas psychologisch betreut werden müssen. Die Notfallseelsorge gibt's nicht etwa grundlos...


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2021)

pascha953 schrieb:


> ExpressZeitung Webshop - ExpressZeitung Ausgabe 21 - PDF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist das? Ich klicke den Link erstmal nicht an.


Two-Face schrieb:


> Schon als ich den Threadtitel gelesen habe, konnte ich mir bereits denken, von wem der wohl stammt...


Ich hoffe nicht im Negativen! 


Two-Face schrieb:


> Mit Filmen kann man das nicht vergleichen, da wird sowas ja eher verharmlosend dargestellt, als würden Menschen- und Tierleichen sich völlig unterscheiden; In Wahrheit ist dem aber nicht so, die Natur macht da keinen Unterschied.


Ja, das stimmt. Film - und Realität ist ein erheblicher Unterschied. Wobei Splatterfilme meistens ja extra übertrieben und lustig sind. Aber Filme wie z.B. "Der Soldat James Ryan" oder andere Antikriegsfilme, Gewalt ganz anderes rüberbringen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. August 2021)

"Blut sehen können" oder fieseste Verletzungen ist schon nochmal was anderes, finde ich  

Mit Blut habe ich kein Problem. War Plasma- und Blutspender, bin mehrfach tätowiert, früher auch gepierct und habe beruflich wie privat im Laufe meines Lebens mit verschiedensten unschönen Substanzen zu tun gehabt, die nach Möglichkeit im Körper bleiben sollten. Oder zumindest nicht dorthin sollen, wo sie dann letztlich aufzufinden waren 
Im Freundeskreis war ich immer zuständig für Erste Hilfe oder das Beseitigen von "Missgeschicke" zuständig, wenn sich niemand sonst dazu in der Lage sah. 

Was ich aber überhaupt nicht mag: realistischen (!) Splatter- und Gore-Kram zu Unterhaltungszwecken. Finde ich sehr fragwürdig... (und wenn wir dann zu Torture-Porn wie SAW usw. kommen, dann hört bei mir jedes Verständnis auf. Aber das ist n anderes Thema...)


----------



## Lexx (13. August 2021)

Kenn noch jemand Goregallery.com?


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> "Blut sehen können" oder fieseste Verletzungen ist schon nochmal was anderes, finde ich


Ich wollte es in der Überschrift nicht so krass formulieren.
Habe ja im Startbeitrag erklärt wo drauf ich auch noch hinaus wollte.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. August 2021)

Bin auf nem Bauernhof groß geworden und kenne daher auch das schlachten. Ich muss sagen, ich finde das nicht schön (also gerade den Tötungsakt selbst), aber würde es machen, wenn's darauf ankäme. Offene Wunden oder Brüche kenne ich auch (bei Mensch und Tier) und kann damit gut leben. Meine Grenze ist meist erreicht, wenn jmd in meiner Gegenwart  da kann ich mich meist gleich dazu gesellen....und bei Blumenkohl


----------



## Research (13. August 2021)

Von wie viel Blut reden wir und wie alt ist es?
Welcher Witterungszustand?


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2021)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Bin auf nem Bauernhof groß geworden und kenne daher auch das schlachten. Ich muss sagen, ich finde das nicht schön (also gerade den Tötungsakt selbst), aber würde es machen, wenn's darauf ankäme.


Ich habe auch auf einen Bauernhof die ersten 6 Lebensjahre gewohnt und mit ca 4 Jahren gesehen, wie Kaninchen das Fell über die Ohren gezogen wurde. Und wie Schweine geschlachtet wurden. Fand ich nicht so toll.
Aber wenn ich es zum überleben machen müsste würde ich es auch tun.
So ist die Natur nun mal. Ob´s schön ist oder nicht. Das interessiert die Natur nicht.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (13. August 2021)

Blut sehen macht mir nichts aus.
Als Kind mit der Brotmaschine schön in den Daumen geschnitten. Blut floss ziemlich stark raus. Kein Problem damit.
Mit den Schmerzen die ich hatte hatte ich Probleme . 
Schon ewig her, aber das weiß ich noch als ob es gestern war.

Auch als Kind beim schlachten von Tieren dabei gewesen (wenn man auf dem Land in einem kleinen Bauerndorf aufwächst sieht man sowas einfach) und auch da gibt es massig Blut. Kein Problem.


----------



## Micha0208 (14. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hat sich schon mal jemand von euch "Körperwelten" angeguckt?


Leider nein, würde mich aber sehr interessieren.

Obwohl ich aus der Chemie komme, interessieren mich alle Naturwissenschaften .
Lehrpräparate aus der Medizin/Biologie fand ich jedenfalls total spannend und lehrreich.

Blut kann ich mir ansehen, macht mir nicht viel aus.

Kritische Situationen, wie z.B. ich war mal Ersthelfer bei einem schweren Motorradunfall, belasten mich schon.
Aber dann hauptsächlich in der Form, ob man soviel Blutverlust und schwere Verletzungen überleben kann...
Zu meinem Glück konnte mir der Notarzt versichern, dass ich alles notwendige getan habe und der Patient wohl überleben würde (sofern keine unsichtbaren schweren Verletzungen bestehen...).

Wirklich gut ging es mir erst wieder, als 2 Tage später der Motorradunfall in der Zeitung stand und ich wußte das der Motorradfahrer überlebt hat...

Bin da also wohl eher der rationale Typ. Ein paar Tropfen Blut machen mir gar nichts, aber sobald es lebensgefährlich wird macht mir das (eigentlich logisch) extrem Stress und Angst...


----------



## TomatenKenny (14. August 2021)

Ich musste zwangsweiße mal an einem Tatort vorbei laufen, wo anscheinend eine Oma niedergestochen wurde, da auf dem Gehweg eine große Blutlache zu sehen war( Polizei war schon da samt Krankenwagen) und das war schon ziemlich eklig, vor allem da das Blut schon anfing zu gerinnen und richtig schleimig aussah... 

Das ist schon ein anderes und komisches Gefühl, dass in echt zu sehen, als  in irgend welchen Gore Videos vom IS oder von irgendwelchen Kartellen, die ihre Opfer zerwürfeln..

Kleine Schnitte gehen noch, obwohl ich mir mal in der Schule, heftig mit einer 10 cm Rasierkling in die Hand geschnitten habe,  beim Stifte schnitzen. Da kams auch schön rausgeblubbert und die Lehrerin, hat fast gekotzt




Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt ja noch den Unterschied, ob es eigenes oder fremdes Blut ist. Mir macht das jetzt nichts aus, aber bisher gab es auch keine Mengen oder so und ein offener Bruch oder verdrehtes Knie ist schon hart.
> 
> Körperwelten hat mich schon immer interessiert, aber noch nie da gewesen.



Körperwelten kann ich nur empfehlen, absolut faszinierend


----------



## Cleriker (14. August 2021)

Wir haben uns Körperwelten damals von der Schule aus angesehen, in Köln. Haben wir mit einem Besuch im Schokoladenmuseum verbunden. Ich fand beides recht unspektakulär. Auch waren am Warteplatz, kurz vorm Ausgang der Körperwelten Bierzeltgarnituren aufgebaut und auf jedem Tisch waren Schüsseln mit Gummibärchen. Allerdings nur rote und weiße. Das sollte an die Gelatine bzw. den klaren Kunststoff erinnern in dem die Körper konserviert werden. Hat aber ehrlich gesagt kein Kind davon abgehalten. 

Die einzigen die bei uns damals Probleme hatten mit der Ausstellung waren die Mädels. Da waren ein paar Embryos, eines noch im Bauch der Mutter. Das hat unsere Lehrerin zum weinen gebracht und dann auch ein paar der Mädchen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (14. August 2021)

Kommt darauf an, gebrochene Nasen nach Schlägereien oder offene Brüche nach irgendwelchen laienhaft ausgeführten "Stunts" (BMX, Skateboard usw.) oder auch arbeitsbedingt halb oder ganz abgetrennte Gliedmaßen habe ich schon erlebt. Aber (Verkehrs) Unfall wo richtig viel offen oder kaputt ist, könnte ich wohl nicht so gut ertragen. 
Persönlich habe ich gemerkt das ich so etwas nicht mehr so gut ertragen kann, auch in Film und Fernsehen nicht, seit ich damals Vater geworden bin. Warum weiß ich bis Heute nicht genau.


----------



## coolbigandy (14. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ist das? Ich klicke den Link erstmal nicht an.





> Die *ExpressZeitung* ist eine kostenpflichtige Zeitschrift aus Basel.[1] Das Medium kam im November 2016 heraus und hat sich sich auf die Verbreitung von Verschwörungstheorien wie Chemtrail, Impfgegnerschaft, pauschale Medien- und Medizinkritik und der Klimalüge spezialisiert.[2] Im Eigenverständnis wird von den Herausgebern versprochen:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Quelle: https://www.psiram.com/de/index.php/ExpressZeitung


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2021)

coolbigandy schrieb:


> Quelle: https://www.psiram.com/de/index.php/ExpressZeitung


Danke. Und eine PDF Datei von einer unseriösen Seite klicke ich erst Recht nicht an.


----------



## chill_eule (14. August 2021)

coolbigandy schrieb:


> Quelle: https://www.psiram.com/de/index.php/ExpressZeitung


F*ck, die meinen ihr Blatt tatsächlich ernst? 

Ich hab gedacht, das ist sowas wie "Der Postillon" oder "Titanic"


----------



## Micha0208 (14. August 2021)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Die einzigen die bei uns damals Probleme hatten mit der Ausstellung waren die Mädels. Da waren ein paar Embryos, eines noch im Bauch der Mutter. Das hat unsere Lehrerin zum weinen gebracht und dann auch ein paar der Mädchen


Meine (ehemalige) Freundin ist Medizinerin und gerade die Frauen waren deutlich robuster bei Obduktionen im Vergleich zur männlichen Konkurrenz 
Also Vorsicht vor so allgemeinen Aussagen, erst recht wenn man noch nie bei einer Obduktion dabei war.


----------



## Cleriker (14. August 2021)

Ja, ich könnte vorsichtiger sein (warum auch immer), oder... DU LIEST EINFACH NOCHMAL WAS ICH GESCHRIEBEN HABE!!!

Ich war dort, mit meiner Schulklasse und es ist genau so gewesen. Was hat der Medizinerinnenkram deiner Freundin mit meiner erlebten Begebenheit von vor 21 Jahren zu tun?
Ich hab ja nicht mal irgendwas verallgemeinert, oder ähnliches. 
Eine Entschuldigung würde ich aber annehmen. Ich bin ja nicht nachtragend.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. August 2021)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Persönlich habe ich gemerkt das ich so etwas nicht mehr so gut ertragen kann, auch in Film und Fernsehen nicht, seit ich damals Vater geworden bin. Warum weiß ich bis Heute nicht genau.


Witzig, dass du das mit dem Vater-Sein in Verbindung bringst, darauf komme ich aber gleich zurück.

Ich bin zwar nicht auf einem Dorf aufgewachsen, war aber seit Kindheit an, jedes Jahr die 6 Wochen Sommerferien in der Heimat bei meinen Großeltern im Dorf. Da war und ist es üblich den ganzen Schlachtungsprozess bei Tieren von Kehle aufschneiden, Köpfen, ausbluten lassen bis zum häuten, ausnehmen und letzten Endes auf offenem Feuer braten, mitzubekommen. Fand das immer sehr interessant und sehe es als etwas ganz natürliches an. Hatte damals aber auch nie Probleme mir Gore Inhalte anzuschauen, ohne zu blinzeln.

Seltsamerweise ist es heute nicht mehr so. Ich kann es jetzt nicht bewerten, wie es mir gehen würde, wenn ich in RL gore sehen würde, bin aber mittlerweile voll sensibel bei Gore in Filmen. Gab jetzt einige Filme, wo ich wegschauen musste. Ich weiß nicht, ob heutiger Gore vielleicht expliziter und realistischer geworden ist, oder ob es auch was mit meiner Vaterschaft zu tun hat. Finde deshalb deine Erklärung interessant @Pisaopfer , bin nicht darauf gekommen, es damit in Zusammenhang zu bringen. Könnte das wirklich damit zu tun haben?😅


----------



## Micha0208 (14. August 2021)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich war dort, mit meiner Schulklasse und es ist genau so gewesen. Was hat der Medizinerinnenkram deiner Freundin mit meiner erlebten Begebenheit von vor 21 Jahren zu tun?
> Ich hab ja nicht mal irgendwas verallgemeinert, oder ähnliches.


Da hast vollkommen Recht sorry 

Warum ich den Satz mit verallgemeinern geschrieben habe, weiß ich jetzt auch nicht mehr. Wahr wohl beim flüchtigen Lesen anders in meinem  Kopf angekommen 

PS: Bin auch nicht nachtragend, also alles gut


----------



## Pisaopfer (14. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Witzig, dass du das mit dem Vater-Sein in Verbindung bringst, darauf komme ich aber gleich zurück.
> 
> Ich bin zwar nicht auf einem Dorf aufgewachsen, war aber seit Kindheit an, jedes Jahr die 6 Wochen Sommerferien in der Heimat bei meinen Großeltern im Dorf. Da war und ist es üblich den ganzen Schlachtungsprozess bei Tieren von Kehle aufschneiden, Köpfen, ausbluten lassen bis zum häuten, ausnehmen und letzten Endes auf offenem Feuer braten, mitzubekommen. Fand das immer sehr interessant und sehe es als etwas ganz natürliches an. Hatte damals aber auch nie Probleme mir Gore Inhalte anzuschauen, ohne zu blinzeln.
> 
> Seltsamerweise ist es heute nicht mehr so. Ich kann es jetzt nicht bewerten, wie es mir gehen würde, wenn ich in RL gore sehen würde, bin aber mittlerweile voll sensibel bei Gore in Filmen. Gab jetzt einige Filme, wo ich wegschauen musste. Ich weiß nicht, ob heutiger Gore vielleicht expliziter und realistischer geworden ist, oder ob es auch was mit meiner Vaterschaft zu tun hat. Finde deshalb deine Erklärung interessant @Pisaopfer , bin nicht darauf gekommen, es damit in Zusammenhang zu bringen. Könnte das wirklich damit zu tun haben?😅


Na Ja ich kann mit an 100% grenzender Sicherheit keine Filme ala Friedhof der Kuscheltiere oder so wirklich gut sehen bzw die blutigen Szenen. Da geht es ja auch um Kopfkino mit Kindern aber es ist auch mit einigen SAW Teilen so, gerade wo langsam geschnitten wird bekomme ich einen Nackenkamm und insgesamt führe ich das dann auf die Verlustängste die man so, auch unterbewusst erlebt, zurück. 
Klar Nutztiere schlachten usw ok wenn die Tiere wenigstens nicht leiden. Hab vor vielen Jahren mal auf nem Schlachthof in der Verladung geschafft. Da habe ich auch ab und an Überstunden gemacht, in der Notschlachtung, nicht selber geschlachtet aber man war dabei und es war nicht schön. Aber es brachte damals noch ordentliches Geld in die Tasche.
Evtl habe ich auch nur einen Vogel ...


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2021)

Bei mir hat es mit dem Vatersein nichts zu tun. Das bin ich seit mitlerweile fast 17 1/2 Jahren.
Ich fand das Innenleben von Mensch und Tier schon immer etwas eklig.
Wobei mir das in Filmen nicht soviel ausgemacht hat. Wohl weil ich auch wußte das es Filme sind.
Aber es kommt wie gesagt auch auf die Darstellungen an.
Ich habe in meinem Leben  noch nie einen Toten gesehen. Von mir aus kann das aber auch so bleiben.
Ein Arbeitskollege saß im selben Bus der eine junge Frau überrollt hat. Der hatte davon einen Schock und mußte  psychologisch behandelt werden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. August 2021)

Ich glaube es ist aber auch was anderes einen Toten zu sehen oder einen Menschen (gewaltsam) sterben zu sehen. Habe auch schon oft gehört, von Traumata durch das Zeuge-Sein eines gewaltsamen Todes.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich fand das Innenleben von Mensch und Tier schon immer etwas eklig.


Das war aber sehr wichtig um zu verstehen. wie der Körper funktioniert.
Früher dachte man, dass das Gehirn nur zur Kühlung da war. Dann gab es Leute, die erklärten, dass die Frau unterschiedliche Gebärmütter hatten, je nach dem, ob es ein Junge oder ein Mädchen wird.
Andreas Vesalius hat die Anatomie revolutioniert und als später das Mikroskop erfunden wurde, war der Fortschritt nicht mehr zu stoppen.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das war aber sehr wichtig um zu verstehen wie der Körper funktioniert.


Wirklich? Da wäre ich jetzt nicht drauf gekommen.  

Interessant finde ich  das ja aber ich kann es mir schlecht angucken.
Aber gut das es Forscher und Mediziner gibt denen das nichts ausmacht.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2021)

Ich finde die ganze Sache schon erstaunlich, auch die Entwicklung.
Wieso haben wir 5 Finger pro Hand? wieso nicht 10?


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso haben wir 5 Finger pro Hand? wieso nicht 10?


Ganz einfach. Weil für 10 Finger kein Platz ist.

Oder die Frage: warum sitzt das Herz links und nichts rechts?


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das war aber sehr wichtig um zu verstehen. wie der Körper funktioniert.
> Früher dachte man, dass das Gehirn nur zur Kühlung da war. Dann gab es Leute, die erklärten, dass die Frau unterschiedliche Gebärmütter hatten, je nach dem, ob es ein Junge oder ein Mädchen wird.
> Andreas Vesalius hat die Anatomie revolutioniert


Ich will kein Fass jetzt hier aufmachen. Mein Einwand zählt in dem Sinne nur als eine kleine, bescheidene Richtigstellung. Deine Annahme beruht auf eine eurozentrische Geschichtsvermittlung und sie mag auch für den mittel-/nordeuropäischen Teil dieser Welt zutreffen. Die muslimische Welt war im Mittelalter dahingehend viel fortschrittlicher und auch die Anatomie haben muslimische Gelehrte vor Vesalius revolutioniert.

Zum Glück werden mittlerweile immer mehr eurozentrierte, und damit auch leider vorurteilsbehaftete, Wissensbestände in der Geschichtswissenschaft aufgebrochen und aufgearbeitet.
Zu anatomischen Erkenntnissen der muslimischen Wissenschaft im Mittelalter gibt es auch eine interessante Abhandlung:

https://anatomypubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/ar.23523


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Die muslimische Welt war im Mittelalter dahingehend viel fortschrittlicher und auch die Anatomie haben muslimische Gelehrte vor Vesalius revolutioniert.


Das mag durchaus zutreffen, aber Vesalius hat mit seinem Werk die neuzeitliche Anatomie begründet.
Wenn die muslimische Welt da weiter war -- wo sind dann die entsprechenden Schriften? Ich kenne keine.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das mag durchaus zutreffen, aber Vesalius hat mit seinem Werk die neuzeitliche Anatomie begründet.
> Wenn die muslimische Welt da weiter war -- wo sind dann die entsprechenden Schriften? Ich kenne keine.


Ja, eben. Weil es nicht, oder nur stiefmütterlich, in deutschen Schulen vermittelt wird. Oder wer hat in der Schule gelernt, dass muslimische Mathematiker Mathe revolutioniert haben, in dem sie die indischen Zahlen und die Ziffer 0 zum Rechnen angewendet haben, während in Europa das römische Zahlensystem genutzt wurde. Bzgl. deiner Frage, wirst du in meinem Link fündig.

Zitiere gerne aber die Stelle, wo sämtliche Schriften erwähnt werden, die sich schon vor Vesalius mit Anatomie und Medizin revolutionierend, weil bis dato es keiner in der Form tat, beschäftigt haben:

_"Based on this literature review, we listed nine major pre-Vesalius Muslim scholars (Fig. 1) of human anatomy, and then searched for their original manuscripts. We reviewed and translated the original manuscripts from Al-Razi [Al-Hawi fi Al-Tibb (Comprehensive) and Ketab Al-Mansuri], ibn Abbas (The complete art of Medicine), ibn Sina (The Canon of Medicine), ibn Al-Haytham (Book of Optics), ibn Rushd [Al-Kulliyat (Generalities)], Al-Baghdadi [Al-Tibb min Al-Kitab wa-Al-Sunnah (medicine from the Holy Book and the life of the profit) and Al-Ifada wa'l-I'tibar], ibn Al-Nafis [Mujaz Al-Qanun (Commentary on Anatomy in Avicenna’s Canon)], and Mansur ibn Ilyas (Manṣūr's Anatomy), from Arabic text."_


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, eben. Weil es nicht, oder nur stiefmütterlich, in deutschen Schulen vermittelt wird. Oder wer hat in der Schule gelernt, dass muslimische Mathematiker Mathe revolutioniert haben, in dem sie die indischen Zahlen und die Ziffer 0 zum Rechnen angewendet haben, während in Europa das römische Zahlensystem genutzt wurde. Bzgl. deiner Frage, wirst du in meinem Link fündig.


Gut das man die indischen Zahlen auch hier übernommen hat.

Kennt ihr den Film der "Der Medicus"? Der ist historisch wohl nicht überall korrekt. Finde den aber nicht schlecht.

Und den Thriller "Anatomie"? Den fand ich damals richtig gut.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Die muslimische Welt war im Mittelalter dahingehend viel fortschrittlicher und auch die Anatomie haben muslimische Gelehrte vor Vesalius revolutioniert.


Das ist zwar schön und zutreffend nur was nützt es, wenn muslime ihre religion momentan wohl lieber so auslegen wie wir das christentum im mittelalter?


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Oder wer hat in der Schule gelernt, dass muslimische Mathematiker Mathe revolutioniert haben, in dem sie die indischen Zahlen und die Ziffer 0 zum Rechnen angewendet haben, während in Europa das römische Zahlensystem genutzt wurde. Bzgl. deiner Frage, wirst du in meinem Link fündig.


Sowas kann man sich auch selber an eignen. Allerdings glaube ich langsam, das diese tatsache mittlerweile mehr ein fluch als segen ist. Mit römischen ziffern könnten heutige "schul-absolventen" wenigsten ein paar zahlen im kopf zusammen ziehen, weil notwendig um die zahl überhaupt erfassen zu können. Mit dem geltenden, einfachen system können die das aber nicht. Da wird selbst für eine einfache addition noch der taschenrechner gezückt. 

Zum thema blut sehen, nachdem sich mein lehrling heut selbst massakriert hat kann ich nun sagen, ich kann blut sehen.  Mußte ihn ja wieder mit pflaster zusammen tüteln...


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. August 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist zwar schön und zutreffend nur was nützt es, wenn muslime ihre religion momentan wohl lieber so auslegen wie wir das christentum im mittelalter?


Ein Teil, nicht alle. Aber ja, die falsche Auslegung des Islams ist wirklich eine bedauernswerte "Entwicklung", die die eigene glorreiche Vergangenheit überschattet.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sowas kann man sich auch selber an eignen. Allerdings glaube ich langsam, das diese tatsache mittlerweile mehr ein fluch als segen ist. Mit römischen ziffern könnten heutige "schul-absolventen" wenigsten ein paar zahlen im kopf zusammen ziehen, weil notwendig um die zahl überhaupt erfassen zu können. Mit dem geltenden, einfachen system können die das aber nicht. Da wird selbst für eine einfache addition noch der taschenrechner gezückt.


Also ich finde das indische Zahlensystem deutlich einfacher.
Römische Zahlen kann ich bis maximal 10. Aber das ist mir auch egal, weil sie kaum noch jemand anwendet.


----------



## Mahoy (17. August 2021)

Ich bekomme leicht dünne Spucke, wenn Knochen gesägt werden, aber Blut und Fleischwunden jeglicher Art sind kein Problem.


----------



## Research (19. August 2021)

Vergorenes Blut ist merkwürdig.


----------

